# Regelungstechnik / Handbüchlein



## Ralf (30 August 2004)

Im Beruf und auch in diesem Forum hatte ich schon das Gefühl, daß sich immer wieder Fragen zu Grundlagen der Regelungstechnik auftun. Wenn Interesse besteht, würde ich hierzu ein kleines Handbuch (ich dachte an 10 – 15 Seiten) schreiben – für mich hätte das den Vorteil, daß ich mein Wissen auch mal wieder auffrischen würde.

@Markus
1. Grundvoraussetzung ist natürlich, daß Du einverstanden bist (ist ja irgendwie Dein Forum, Dein Webspace und Dein Traffic

@all
2. Grundvoraussetzung wäre, daß hierfür Interesse besteht, daher ist das Topic mit einer Umfrage versehen.


----------



## Markus (30 August 2004)

natürlich bin ich einverstanden?

bist du schon fertig? :-D


----------



## Ralf (30 August 2004)

1385 Anschläge die Minute wurden gemessen ....  :lol:


----------



## Balou (30 August 2004)

Gute Idee

besten Dank schon mal im vorraus.

Ich bin auch einer bei dem das mim Regeln in der Regel ganz Geregelt in die Hose geht.

MfG Balou


----------



## Kurt (30 August 2004)

Regelungstechnik für Dummies!
Das wird SUPER!

Danke
Kurt


----------



## Ralf (30 August 2004)

Die Grundvoraussetzungen sind erfüllt:
- Markus ist einverstanden
- Es besteht Interesse
Ich schätze, daß ich in der kommenden Woche an dieser Stelle ein 'kleines Handbuch' ins Netz stellen kann. (Das braucht aber 1 - 2 Wochen.


----------



## Markus (16 November 2004)

was ist daraus geworden? *g*


----------



## Kurt (16 November 2004)

Ralf ist leider seit 10.9. abgängig.   

Hoffentlich hat er 'nur' sehr viel Arbeit und ist nicht in seinen Backofen gefallen.

kurt


----------



## hubert (8 Januar 2006)

Hallo.

Wollte mal nachfragen ob das mit dem Handbuch noch aktuell ist? Bin nämlich sehr interessiert daran, da ich noch Anfänger in der Regelungstechnik bin und mir das buch vielleicht den einstieg erleichtert.


----------



## maggi.kochstudio (10 Januar 2006)

Bin beim Stöbern mal auf diesen Link gestoßen. Auch recht hilfreich finde ich...
http://www.meilhaus.de/regeltechnik/index.html
Gruß
Markus


----------

